

NetBSD now runs on Amazon EC2 - robin_bb
http://wiki.netbsd.org/amazon_ec2/

======
there
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2319632>

------
rararational
Only a matter of time, netbsd runs in so many different places it even works
well in xen.

